# Asus hinges broken, anyone else?



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

I have had my Asus Laptop since February 2007.

The screen left hinges have completely cracked, and I dare not close it anymore because it may cause more damage. 

It started as a small crack near the left hinge. I was still able to close it, but today, a huge chunk came off the back left hinge.

Anyone else experienced this happening?

I still have 1 more year warranty with Asus, so I hope they can fix it quickly as I cannot live without it for too long.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just use duct tape and forget about it. I have read about hinge problems by many others and so far I have been lucky with all of my laptops. 

Hopefully asus will fix it unless they declare it misuse and not covered under their warranty. I have seen other companies do that to keep paying for broken hinges.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

sobeit said:


> just use duct tape and forget about it. I have read about hinge problems by many others and so far I have been lucky with all of my laptops.
> 
> Hopefully asus will fix it unless they declare it misuse and not covered under their warranty. I have seen other companies do that to keep paying for broken hinges.


Well that strategy, if they tried that, would not work on me.

It is due to manufacturing fault and must be covered under warranty.

But that is not the topic... and it's a waste of time use debating something as you do not work for Asus.

I am asking if others have had same problems.

Anyone else?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

truthseeker said:


> Well that strategy, if they tried that, would not work on me.
> 
> It is due to manufacturing fault and must be covered under warranty.
> 
> ...


who was debating, I was answering your question through my experiences and what have seen when it comes to hinge problems with laptops including asus which is on topic.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

sobeit said:


> who was debating, I was answering your question through my experiences and what have seen when it comes to hinge problems with laptops including asus which is on topic.


You were off-topic, hijacking the topic, and making all sorts of assumptions about if Asus would cover my personal case under warranty 
or not.

And notice I asked, "Anyone else experienced this happening?"

I did not ask for a duct-tape solution. I asked if anyone else has had it happen to them, and then I went on to say that Asus' warranty will deal with it and that I hope they will fix it quickly. There was no mention that they may not cover it under warranty, that is not even a topic.

Please stay on topic if you want to make further contributions. Thank you.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

depending where the big chunk came from, you may need just a hinge cover or a top lid or an lcd bezel. as for the hinges, i think you can get replacement in stores in eBay.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> depending where the big chunk came from, you may need just a hinge cover or a top lid or an lcd bezel. as for the hinges, i think you can get replacement in stores in eBay.


UPDATE: Just spoke with Asus, and they said they will come and pick it up and fix it. All covered by warranty they said.


----------



## kinkinite (Jul 15, 2008)

Thought it was me and that I had bashed it or something. Over the last few weeks bits have been breaking out. It is now just hanging off. The hinge seeems to be frozen and levering itself up thereby destroying back of casing. I rang Asus, evidently they are going to have it picked up, fixed and returned in a week. They must know about it there was no argument. Let's see how efficient their repair dept is.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

kinkinite said:


> Thought it was me and that I had bashed it or something. Over the last few weeks bits have been breaking out. It is now just hanging off. The hinge seeems to be frozen and levering itself up thereby destroying back of casing. I rang Asus, evidently they are going to have it picked up, fixed and returned in a week. They must know about it there was no argument. Let's see how efficient their repair dept is.


Yep, it seems to be common. Mine out of the blue made a crunch noise and bits just starting flying off. Poor workmanship, poor quality, very dissapointing.


----------



## gotcha41 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have exactely the same problem as truthseeker, I bought my asus laptop in December 2008, model X56T.

When I was closing my laptop, suddenly the hinge broke off. It started cracking and as I didn't know what was going on, I continued closing it and broke it off. The hinge got completely stuck, just like that. Five minutes before I could still open and close it perfectly. Now the screen is only connected with one hinge.

Looks like a production mistake to me. 

I'm going to let it repair and will refer to this forum.

Greetz


----------



## Mojo323 (Dec 29, 2009)

I had a hinge go on a hp nc4010, the metal piece just snapped in two, bad design. Way out of warranty so we ordered a replacement hinge and HP sent a bag of 50 of them, I thought "***? How many do you think I need for one laptop?!", turned out to be a good thing as the other hinge broke a month later! But if anyone needs a hinge for this model, just gimme a call, I've got loads of them.


----------

